# bowfish with hunt bow?



## dshort (Feb 29, 2012)

I want to start bow fishing but dont have a bow fishing bow.can i just use my hunting bow?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Feb 29, 2012)

you can... Better to go to some local pawn shops and garage sales and pick up an old cheap bow. Thats what i do anyways! bowfishing is rough on equipment.


----------



## dshort (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## markland (Feb 29, 2012)

You can but you don't need or want that much draw weight when bowfishing as your arrows will just be stuck harder in the bottom and you will shoot thru alot of fish making it harder to get them off, not to mention wearing you out with alot of shooting.  Plus all your accessories are not needed when bowfishing and they will and can get in the way.  You want a clean bow so the line will not get hung up on anything!


----------



## tbrown913 (Mar 1, 2012)

check out oneida bows.  I started with my deer hunting bow, but, got more serious and found some on ebay for about $100.  

also check out bowfishingcountry.com.  huge forum for bowfishing, tons of info for you!


----------



## ACguy (Mar 2, 2012)

You can check ebay. I have seen a few of the small hunting bows set up for bow fishing for $100-150. They got some new bow fishing bows with everything you need for $300. I can't wait to get out on the water and use mine.


----------



## dshort (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for all your help!


----------

